# Starting to go mad



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

5 months till archery 3 months till scouting starts to get really worth it, everything you want/need is popping up, trying to come up with funds but still have enough money for other passions, it's starting to drive me crazy. Well to keep me busy untill June looks like I'll be training my dog, shed hunting, and chasin pigeons , am I the only one that gets a little mad this time of the year?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Turkey hunting and fishing......


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

It's called CABIN FEVER. :lol: Archery is not the only passion that suffers this evel thing. :O•-:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Have been going crazy sent feb all ready. I need to get some broad heads and start shooting more.Never enough money to get every thing and still have any left over.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't have time to get cabin fever... This is my busy time of year. Nothing to do but crank out the taxidermy and get some work done. I'll be Turkey/Bear hunting in a month. This summer I'll be shooting sporting clays, fishing, and training a new pup while I wait for bird season to come back around.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeap, dang sure no slack time at my house.

You know the old saying, "they call it slack time, because only the slackers experience it!" :lol:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Between training a pup and shed huntin, I always thought this time of year was called Honey Dos.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I AM FREAKING OUT!!! want this snow to melt so i can camp in some high country!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Luckly I got a bear tag this year to keep my sanity. Plus OTC turkey tags will help too.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad I'm not the only one guess I do have a le turkey tag and that is coming up, I just want the deer to grow there antlers already.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

haha give it time. theres plenty of bowfishing, shed hunting, turkey hunting and scouting to keep us busy!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I've been scouting a few feral cats lately on the wasatch front...gotta check my trailcam over my chicken of the sea baitstand...do you need a furbearer license to bag a tabby?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I've been scouting a few feral cats lately on the wasatch front...gotta check my trailcam over my chicken of the sea baitstand...do you need a furbearer license to bag a tabby?


Just wait outside Bax* house in urban camo. Don't let his wife see you. He'll prbably pay you. :shock: :lol:


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> I AM FREAKING OUT!!! want this snow to melt so i can camp in some high country!


I've been thinking this for a while... Checking out snotel info daily... seeing no change in snow depth... or a +1 instead of a -1... at this rate it feels like I won't be able to go camping until June!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

My cabin wont be ready until may i bet... family owns 40+ acres by scofield and im dying to get up there! fairveiw canyon is also calling my name.


----------



## Mytoge Muley (Jan 11, 2011)

stimmie78 said:


> Markthehunter88 said:
> 
> 
> > I AM FREAKING OUT!!! want this snow to melt so i can camp in some high country!
> ...


I thought i was the only one who checked snotel every 10 minutes, like it will change or something! Im also depressed enough to study google earth just to take the edge off...sometimes it feels like im almost there!! Im thinking mid to late june before we get to go camping with the family.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I check the snotel sites all the time... and I'm always watching the stream flow too.. so I know how high the rivers are so I can really see if anything is melting..


----------

